# Field trials for rookies



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/08/field-trial-sleeplessness.html

Owning a Vizsla is one thing. Wanting to experience a Vizsla as nature created it is another thing completely.

Some of the forum members will be taking their Vizslas out for the first time tomorrow morning into "the field".

http://ltlor.blogspot.com/2012/04/field-day-nerves.html

Unless you have experienced YOUR Vizsla coming across a "planted" bird and YOUR DOG shows you that he/she can hunt for you, it can never be explained well. The team sport of field trials / hunt tests. You and your dog as a team. 

I'll be planting birds for many of the rookies in the Novice Junior Hunt test. Looking forward to watching. That was me not so very long ago.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/08/field-of-dreams.html

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

May your weather be fair and the hunting Gods smile upon all who enter.
I shall never grow tired of watching a dog work the wind and run the fields.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Have fun all of you, I hope your dogs overload on Vizsla joys! ;D

While I don't hunt, we do track, point and flush birds and rabbits together and seeing them, focussed on a bird or a rabbit, is just heaven on a stick. I expect pics.......or it didn't happen!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Have a great DAY! Wish PIKE and I were there - after 45yrs of hunting over pointers it's not the shot that matters it's the joy of watching the pup work!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Okay wheres the update.
We need the highlights, the lowlights and the bloopers. But most of all I look forward to the pictures.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We're still out in the field! Riley did amazing... found/pointed both birds very quickly & caught the 2nd one in mid-air... haha. Pics will be up as soon as I get home.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Just back in from the Northern California Vizsla Club Fun Field day. I'll let Threefsh tell the story first.

Just want to say that here in Northern California, the breed is alive and well. Many new faces and dogs came out to enjoy wet fields but a nice warm sun and gentle breeze.

I'll post some pictures tonight. If your local Vizsla club does not hold "fun field days" ask them why not? If they need help setting it up, you can put them in touch with me. One of the best times for rookies and long time owners a like.

RBD


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual property removed by author.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Short blog post... more pictures are coming! 

http://ltlor.blogspot.com/2012/04/fun-field-day-41412.html?m=0

@WillowyndRanch: It was a pleasure to meet you & your wife. We will definitely be in touch about training!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Some pictures. Many cameras took 100's of photos of the day. I just took a few.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/04/vizsla-fun-field-day-2012.html


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

thanks for posting this fun event. Makes me wanna try to make Sam birdie as well.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

From the pictures it looks like everyone had great day.
Did RBD and WillowyndRanch warn you that its a wonderful addiction.
As my kids would say "There goes my college fund."


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual property removed by author.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

More pics are up! Too many for the blog, so they are on Flickr. Enjoy! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ashleynr/


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

threefsh said:


> More pics are up! Too many for the blog, so they are on Flickr. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ashleynr/


Great shots Ashley. If those pictures don't get a new Vizsla owner excited about their dog's potential in the field nothing will.

Well except for actually experiencing it.

You and Riley did very well and Bailey and I will be looking forward to seeing you at field events.

The addiction takes hold and doesn't let go. Poor girl. :

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Can we clone RBD and send one down here???


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Because this was titled field trials for rookies, I'll post what I do that frustrates some judges during NSTRA trials. 
My dog goes on point and the bird is flushed. If its an unsafe shot, and I have to call Safety or I missed the bird on the shot. I will not let my dog run down and catch a bird that's not shot. If he breaks I call him to me and direct him to hunt in a different area. If he doesn't break I release him to hunt a different area.
I know their reasoning is they would rather not have a marked bird in the field, and they would rather have the field cleared of birds before the next brace.
The reason I go against their wishes is due to the fact that I hunt wild birds. If I let my dog give chase then there is a good chance he will bust a wild covey when chasing after a bird from the previous one.


----------

